# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر

## هيثم الفقى

الرقـم: م / 37
التاريخ: 26/10/1400هـ
بعون الله تعـالى
نحن خـالد بن عبد العزيز آل سـعود
مـلك الممـلكة العـربية السعـودية

بعد الإطلاع على المادة التاسعة عشرة من نِظام مجلِس الوزراء الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (161) وتاريخ 16/9/1400هـ.

رسمـنا بمـا هو آت

أولاً – الموافقة على نِظـام هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهـذا.
ثانياً – على نائب رئيس مجلِس الوزراء والوزراء كُلٌ فيما يخصُه تنفيذ مرسومنا هـذا ، ، ،


التوقيع
خالد بن عبد العزيز








قرار رقم 161 وتاريخ 16/9/1400هـ
إن مجلس الوزراء
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة المُرافِقة لهذا المُشتمِلة على خطاب سمو وزير الداخلية رقم (1/7596) وتاريخ 28/8/1398هـ، المُرفق بِه محضر اللجنة المُشكلة لدراسة مشروع نِظام الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر والذي تم التوصل فيه إلى وضع مشروع النِظام المذكور.
وبعد الإطلاع على مشروع النِظام المُشار إليه.

يُقـرِّر مـا يلـي

أولاً – الموافقة على نِظـام هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهـذا.
ثانياً – نظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغتُه مُرافِقة لهـذا.

ولمـا ذُكِـر حُـرِّر ، ، ، 

التوقيع
عبد الله بن عبد العزيز








نِظـام هيئـة الأمـر بالمعروف والنهـي عن المُنـكر

الباب الأول
تشكيل الرئاسة العامة لهيئات الأمـر بالمعـروف وما يتبعُـها

المادة الأولى ( 1 ) :
الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر جهاز مُستقِل يرتبِط مُباشرة برئيس مجلِس الوزراء وتتبعه جميع هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر القائمة وقت صدور هذا النِظام أو التي ستُنشأ فيما بعد.

المادة الثانية ( 2 ) :
يكون الرئيس العام للهيئة بمرتبة وزير يُعيِّن وتنتهي خدماتِه بأمر ملكي، ويرتبط بِه وكيلان يُعيِّنان بالمرتبة الخامسة عشرة، وتنتهي خدماتُهما بقرار من مجلِس الوزراء، ويحلق بالهيئة العدد الكافي من المُفتِشين والمُحقِّقين والأعضاء والموظفين والمُستخدمين.

المادة الثالثة ( 3 ) :
يُنشأ في كُل منطِقة هيئة فرعية للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر، يصدُر بتشكيلِها قرار من الرئيس العام، يتضمن تعيين مُشرِّف عام ومُساعد لمُعاونة المُشرِّف العام والنيابة عنه حال غيابه أو شغر وظيفتُه، ويُلحق بِها العدد الكافي من الأعضاء والموظفين والإداريين والمُستخدمين، ويُفتح بِها العدد الكافي من المراكز في كُل مدينة وقرية.

المادة الرابعة ( 4 ) :
للرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف أنَّ يُشكل من بين أعضاء الهيئة ومن المُحقِّقين الشرعيين لِجاناً تتولى النظر فيما يلي:
1- التحقيق في القضايا والمُخالفات المُحرمة الخاصة بالقضايا التي ستُحال للمحاكم الشرعية.
2- القضايا الأخلاقية وقضايا التُهم وتحديد نوع العقوبة وهي:
أخذ التعهُد ، التوبيخ ، التأديب بالجلد، وبحد أعلى خمسة عشر سوطاً أو عقوبة الحبس لمُدة أقصاها ثلاثة أيام.
3- يتولى المُشرِّفون في المناطق والمسئولون في المراكز التأديب بما نُص عليه في الفقرة (2) بعد موافقة الأمير على الجلد والحبس.
فإن رأى المُوافقة فتُعاد للهيئة بالموافقة لإجراء التأديب من قِبل الهيئة، أما إن رأى الأمير إحالتُها للشرع فإنها تُحال، ومتى صدر حُكم القاضي فيها أُعيدت للهيئة للتنفيذ.

الباب الثاني
صـلاحيات الرئيس العـام

لمادة الخامسة ( 5 ) :
الرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر، هو الرئيس المُباشِر والمرجع النهائي لهذه الهيئات، ويرتبط مُباشرة برئيس مجلِس الوزراء، وله ما للوزير من صلاحيات في وزارتِه.

المادة السادسة ( 6 ) :
للرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف أن يطلُّب من إمارة المنطِقة إحالة القضية التي يرى إحالتُها إلى المحكمة الشرعية.

الباب الثالث
تعـيين وترقية أعضـاء وموظـفي الهيئات وتأديبُـهم

المادة السابعة ( 7 ) :
يتم اختيار رئيس وأعضاء هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر والمُفتشين والمُحقِّقين ورؤساء الأقسام الدينية والمُشرِّفين والمُساعدين من ذوي المؤهلات العلمية المُناسِبة والمشهود لهم بحُسَّن السُمعة ونقاء السيرة وِفقاً للشروط التي تُحدِّدُها اللائحة التنفيذية التي يُصدِرُها الرئيس العام بالاتِفاق مع رئيس الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية.

المادة الثامنة ( 8 ) :
مع مُراعاة ما نص عليه نِظام الخدمة المدنية، تنتهي خِدمة منسوبي الهيئة في الحالتين الآتيتين:
1- الحُكم عليه في جريمة تُفَّقِدُه السُمعة والاعتِبار.
2- قيام شُبُهات قوية تمس سُمعته واعتِباره.

الباب الرابع
واحِبـات الهيئـة في المُـدن والقُـرى

المادة التاسعة ( 9 ) :
من أهم واجِبات هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر إرشاد الناس ونُصحِهم لإتباع الواجِبات الدينية المُقرَّرة في الشريعة الإسلامية وحمل الناس على أدائها، وكذلك النهي عن المُنكر بما يحول دون ارتِكاب المُحرمات والممنوعات شرعاً أو إتِباع العادات والتقاليد السيئة أو البِّدع المُنكرة، ولها في سبيل ذلك كُلِه اتِخاذ الإجراءات وتوقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام.


المادة العاشرة ( 10 ) :
على الهيئات القيام بواجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر بكُل حزم وعزم مُستنِدة إلى ما ورد في كتاب الله وسُنة رسوله ومُقتدين بسيرته – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وخُلفائه الراشدين من بعدِه والأئمة المُصلحين في تحديد الواجِبات والممنوعات، وطُرق إنكارِها وأخذ الناس بالتي هي أحسن، مع استهداف المقاصِد الشرعية في إصلاحِهم.

المادة الحادية عشرة ( 11 ) :
تقوم هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر بضبط مُرتكبي المُحرمات أو المُتهمين بذلك، أو المُتهاونين بواجبات الشريعة الإسلامية والتحقيق معهُم، على أن يشترك في التحقيق مندوب من الإمارة المُختصة، في الأمور المُهِمة التي تُحدَّد بالاتِفاق بين كُل من وزير الداخلية والرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف.

المادة الثانية عشرة ( 12 ) :
للهيئة حق المُشاركة في مُراقبة الممنوعات مما له تأثير على العقائد أو السلوك أو الآداب العامة مع الجهات المُختصة وطِبقاً للأوامر والتعليمات، وتُحدِّد اللائحة كيفية مُشاركة الهيئة في المُراقبة.

المادة الثالثة عشرة ( 13 ) :
على المراكز الفرعية لهيئات الأمر بالمعروف أن تُرسِل من تضبطه في أمر يستوجب عقابُه إلى المقر الرئيسي للهيئة التي تتبعُها لاستكمال التحقيق.

المادة الرابعة عشرة ( 14 ) :
يجب أن يشترك مندوب هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر في تحقيق القضايا التي يتعلق اختصاص الهيئة بِها وتم ضبطُها بمعرفة سُلُّطات الأمن أو الإمارات، وبعد صدور الحُكم في القضايا التي يتعلق اختصاص الهيئة بِها يشترك مندوب من هذه الهيئات في تنفيذ العقوبة.

المادة الخامسة عشرة ( 15 ) :
تتولى هيئات الأمر بالمعروف التحقيق في كافة القضايا التي تتعلق بأعمال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر – ومتى لزم إعادة التحقيق – فإنه يُعاد بمعرِفة هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر، على أن يشترك في التحقيق مندوب من الإمارة المُختصة.

المادة السادسة عشرة ( 16 ) :
يجب على المحاكم الشرعية أن تُشعِّر هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المُنكر بالحُكم الصادِر في القضايا التي تختص بِها هذه الهيئات لمُتابعة تنفيذِه.

المادة السابعة عشرة ( 17 ) :
تُزود هيئات الأمر بالمعروف بعدد كافٍ من رجال الشُرطة، وتُحدَّد الخطوات والإجراءات التي تكفل قيام رجال الشُرطة بواجباتِهم على النحو الأكمل بالاتِفاق بين وزير الداخلية والرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف.

المادة الثامنة عشرة ( 18 ) :
على الجهات الحُكومية والأهلية المُختلِفة أن تتعاون مع هيئات الأمر بالمعروف بموجب هذا النِظام.

المادة التاسعة عشرة ( 19 ) :
يُصدِر الرئيس العام للهيئات اللوائح التنفيذية لهذا النِظام بالاتِفاق مع وزير الداخلية .

المادة العشرون ( 20 ) :
يُلغي هذا النِظام أي نص يتعارض مع أحكامِه.

المادة الحادية والعشرون ( 21 ) :
يُعمل بهذا النِظام اعتِباراً من تاريخ نشرِه في الجريدة الرسمية

----------

